# Custom Crappie Jigs???



## nathanielrthomas (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone have any connections on custom crappie jigs? Just looking for something a little different and tired of the same old selection at BPS, plus I'd like to support smaller business in this crappie economy(no pun intented). Looking for 1/32 and 1/24 jigs. Id like to purchase around 50-100 in various colors.

Thanks Guys


----------



## ejones1961 (Feb 28, 2011)

they are actually pretty easy to tie. Takes a little practice but after a little bit they are pretty easy. There are some videos on youtube that shows step by step on how to do it, then you can make what you want. When you figure sizes and colors you need it is easy to go home and make a few to try different colors, sizes and materials.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuleXvLk5-M&feature=related


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4o6ipe8jIvE&feature=related


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 28, 2011)

Go look around on crappie.com.

There's a slew of them over there that make really nice ones.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 1, 2011)

This guy kills them on Lanier. Tell him troutman sent you.


https://www.microspoons.com/


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 2, 2011)

Troutman3000 said:


> This guy kills them on Lanier. Tell him troutman sent you.
> 
> 
> https://www.microspoons.com/




Do you happen to know the weight of the microspoons? Thanks


----------

